# 100 Favorites: # 14



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

*Berlioz: Overtures
Sir Colin Davis, Staatskapelle Dresden (RCA)*











Les Franc-Juges
Waverley
King Lear
Le Carnaval Romain
Béatrice et Bénédict
Le Corsaire
Benvenuto Cellini
From my point of view, the only choice in this repertoire is this CD or Charles Munch's older collection of overtures with Boston Symphony Orchestra. I suppose you can't go wrong with either, but I find myself reaching for Davis' disc more frequently. The Staatskapelle Dresden sounds glorious, and Colin Davis is impressive (as usual) with his idiomatic, joyous command of Berlioz's music.


----------

